# Drylining ceiling fixer jobs



## dowse1210 (Jul 13, 2012)

Is there any work in spain relating to the job title above many thanks lee


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dowse1210 said:


> Is there any work in spain relating to the job title above many thanks lee



Simple answer - No!! Spain is in crisis with mass unemployment and a construction crash!! I'm pretty sure that dry lining isnt something thats common in spanish buildings???


Sorry

jo xx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

dowse1210 said:


> Is there any work in spain relating to the job title above many thanks lee




Spaniards don't tend to dry-line their ceilings. The brits do and there are many outlets that sell the 'DIY' kits.



The Spanish tend to use metre square, plaster panels which are then held up using horse hair and yeso - I kid you not!!!



Given the current crisis in the construction industry, everyone is scrabbling for the very few jobs there are. Our last (specialist) 'ceiling fixer' charged 5euros an hour!!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Our ceilings are all wood.


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

the Spanish are certainly getting into dry lining now,the old method of stringing down metre placas is rapidly disappearing ,if not extinct here in Mallorca certainly..however as its not partiucularily difficult for any half competent builder to do it his self.these days work is so difficult to find you do it your self .not like the old days of passing work round to your mates.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't think you could have chosen a more niche and less 'in demand' profession in Spain if you tried.


----------

